# How to get you problem report fixed? (and not piss off developers)



## msi (Dec 27, 2012)

G'day

Still quite new to FreeBSD, but happily hacking a little bit on pfSense.

Even though I read about how to report bugs (as usual: FreeBSD documentation is very good) I wanted to ask how you guys report bugs and get them fixed and the PR's closed - without annoying those who can commit.*

Actually I reported some small nits - like about supported but undocumented hardware support that I also provided patches to. Maybe I've just missed the magic "open sesame" how to get attention of those who can commit - maybe I've simply not reported the bug in the correct way?

Example: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=173893&cat=

Looking forward to one's feedback - if you can point me to some documentation I've overlooked, that would also be appreciated.

* Sorry just made me think about:
'How to piss off a kernel subsystem maintainer' http://www.kroah.com/log/linux/maintainer.html


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm guessing the focus has been on getting 9.1-RELEASE out the door.

You might want to softly nudge them a little on the mailing lists. It may have gotten snowed under.


----------



## msi (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks, seems to apply for another bug I reported and was fixed without closing the one I reported to.
So yes, seems by pushing a littel while staying polite, can be helpful


----------



## gqgunhed (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok,
I am in a similar situation. While wanting to help I am a little unsure about the How's or Do's and Dont's when talking to the developers.
I submitted my first two PRs now and both are still open. So maybe I missed something to do?!? 

ports/175161: misc/shared-mime-info: Missing build dependency
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/175161

ports/175178: www/py-django: python manage.py syncdb fails if no locale is set
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/175178

Feedback appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 28, 2013)

For ports PRs, go to #bsdports on EFnet (IRC) and ask for help.


----------



## joel@ (Jan 28, 2013)

gqgunhed said:
			
		

> Ok,
> I am in a similar situation. While wanting to help I am a little unsure about the How's or Do's and Dont's when talking to the developers.
> I submitted my first two PRs now and both are still open. So maybe I missed something to do?!?
> 
> ...


You can also try the Ports mailing lists, ports@freebsd.org .


----------



## gqgunhed (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, got in contact with the developers via IRC.


----------

